# Softwire - für VBPunkt_seid_Nett



## Kurt (2 November 2004)

SoftWIRE is now available for FREE to any individual or organization worldwide.
This is not a time-locked version. This is the full version, and it is available free of charge.

http://www.softwire.com/index.html

What is SoftWIRE?
SoftWIRE, simply put, is a graphical programming package that simplifies application development. By using its intuitive GUI controls SoftWIRE users can quickly create powerful applications without having to write code — saving valuable time and money. SoftWIRE seamlessly integrates with Microsoft’s Visual Basic environment, and with more than 135 ActiveX controls. Program development is fast, simple and straightforward. Graphically represented ActiveX components (SoftWIRE controls) are connected together on SoftWIRE’s diagrammer window with simple drag-and-drop wires to create a complete executable program. As a member of Microsoft's Visual Studio Integrators Program (VSIP), SoftWIRE Technology is aligning its next major revision with Microsoft's .NET platform.

kurt


----------

